# Just saying "hello"



## Rodrigo R. Merino (Sep 17, 2006)

I was looking for information on techniques for using the Chilean Infantry knife ( "Corvo") unsuccessfully when I happened to find this forum. 
I am a fencer (epee) who enjoys fencing with things other than the Olympic weapon; things such as rapiers, broadswords, knives.
Am sorry to say that, although Chilean by birth, history, and upbringing, have never learned a thing about the use of the Corvo, our ancestral knife!


----------



## dubljay (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey there!!

Welcome to MT.  Good to have you here.  I've always had an apprecation for the speed of fencing, and very elegant to watch, though I've never tried it myself.  Check out our forum on Western Martial Arts.  Looking forward to your posts.



Again Welcome to MT.

Read, post and be merry.

-Josh


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2006)

A fellow knife fan! Excellent!

We've had some discussion of South American (Argentinan and Venezuelan, I think?) knife fighting here before; for example:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8009&highlight=garrote
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7018&highlight=garrote


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Kacey (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Sorry I don't have any specific information - have you tried looking through the Knife Arts forum yet?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 17, 2006)

welcome to this forum.


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  There's plenty of information on these boards; if you need any help sifting through any of it, just ask.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome fellow epee fencer, though I haven't picked one up in a couple of years now.

Enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Sep 17, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..As my Knife skills and knowledge are lacking I look forward to your posts


----------



## Hand Sword (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Rodrigo. 

We certainly look forward to hearing about your epee fencing experiences.


----------



## Carol (Sep 18, 2006)

Bienvenidos and welcome aboard!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  I hope your search is fruitful.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome to mt!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 20, 2006)

Greetings and welcome.  I hope you share what you find with us.


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 20, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome Rodrigo! :wavey:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 20, 2006)

Qapla & welcome to MT.

Since you like to fence with non-traditional items, you may want to check out the Dog Brothers.  That is a loose knit group of fighters who spar with every type of weapon.  They have been around for over a decade, but recently started making videotapes.  

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog_Brothers 
www.dogbrothers.com/
Those two links will give you a start.

AoG


----------



## matt.m (Sep 20, 2006)

hello


----------



## Rodrigo R. Merino (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome, am hoping to be able to contribute to the group.  Am not at the computer very frequently because of the press of work. Thanks for the advice regarding places to look for data on fighting/fencing with the Corvo.  Can't even get one, so am going to have to learn to work metal and make my own.  That will be fun.
I see there is a fellow epee fencer here.  I just came back from a lesson, not 1/2 hr ago.  2 years without fencing? I picked it up again 5 yrs ago, after 20+ not even touching the weapons.

Thanks again, will be in touch during the weekend.

Rod


----------

